# i need to change the title of my thread



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

i have a thread going and wanna chage the title to more of a journal is there a way this can be done??? :confused1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

which one? and what to?


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

my tittle is in the losing weight section and is tittled my keto diet starts today and i would like it to be changed to my keto diet progress so far.

hope this is possible thanks


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Done

I dont know if normal members can do this but if you look at the thread on the section screen and then move your cursor to the right of the text so that the arrow shows not the hand then double click it will bring up an edit box.

there's your tip for the day.


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Didn't work for me


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Bump for this question!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

must only be a mod thing then


----------



## bundy09 (Feb 28, 2009)

super mod powers hey!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Only Mods or I can change thread titles.

Cheers Tom for sorting this one.

L


----------

